# iPhone 7 Plus - iOS 10 - sound of requests not coming through headphones



## UberEatsScooterDude (Oct 4, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I'm having an issue with the brand new iPhone 7 Plus I just received in the mail. I am able to receive requests (I only do UberEATS on my motorcycle/scooter) however, when I have my earphones plugged in through the new lightning/auxiliary adapter I cannot hear new requests. I can hear the navigation through the Uber app just fine but it's just the requests are not making a sound. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

IN your settings click on notifications and make sure sounds are enabled for the app...I know it may seem too simple, but those notification alerts may be disabled


----------



## UberEatsScooterDude (Oct 4, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> IN your settings click on notifications and make sure sounds are enabled for the app...I know it may seem too simple, but those notification alerts may be disabled


Cheers Matty760. I've tried, the sounds were already enabled however I've turned notifications off and on again and will see if this works. Any other ideas?


----------

